# Leopard sur disquettes ?



## clampin (25 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Vous le savez.. demain Leopard sort...

On sest demandé sur irc : Aujourdhui quel serait le nombre de disquettes 1.44 HD pour Leopard ?

Nous avons estimé que la totalité de linstallation de Leopard prenait 10 Go et nous sommes arrivé a la sommes astronomique de.... 7315 disquettes.

Vous imaginez... le tas de disquettes à insérer ... heureusement que le DVD a été inventé. Cest déjà plus écologique et surtout plus pratique.

Nous avons aussi estimé la durée de linstallation. 12 heures....

A méditer en faisant la mise à jour de votre système....

PS : a oui, la 7315ème disquette nest remplie qua moitié....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2007)

C'&#233;tait le Clampin du mois. 

Merci.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2007)

clampin a dit:


> PS : a oui, la 7315ème disquette nest remplie qua moitié....




*Et ton cerveau Clampin ?*
il n'est rempli qu'à moitié ?


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2007)

je laisse la _clampinade  _mais efface la tongade : c&#8217;est pas la saison


----------



## kisbizz (25 Octobre 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Vous le savez.. demain Leopard sort...
> 
> Nous avons estimé que la totalité de linstallation de Leopard prenait 10 Go et nous sommes arrivé a la sommes astronomique de.... 7315 disquettes.





et zut de zut   je fais comment moi qui n'a plus de lecteurs préhistoriques   ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Octobre 2007)

C'est quoi une disquette?


----------



## kisbizz (25 Octobre 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4449767 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une disquette?



a mon avis c'est &#231;a


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Octobre 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Salut,



Salut ! 











kisbizz a dit:


> a mon avis c'est &#231;a


& &#231;a ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> a mon avis c'est &#231;a


Ah oui! J'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu! y en a une au Mus&#233;e Bolo!!! 

Jsuis une djeune moi, n&#233;e avec le Tigre...


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est quoi une disquette?



2 biscottes avec du nutella pas comestible :rateau:


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2007)

Une disquette c'est un truc que tu prot&#232;ge en faisant un trou sur le cot&#233; et d&#233;blompe en lisant la 13eme piste.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Vous le savez.. demain Leopard sort...
> 
> ...



Est-ce que je suis le seul à trouver ça immensément pathétique ?


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas si th&#233;tique que &#231;a je trouve   
et dire que certains linux tournent sur une disquette...


----------



## fredintosh (25 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Est-ce que je suis le seul à trouver ça immensément pathétique ?



_"Comment ?"_
Ludwig Von B.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est pas si thétique que ça je trouve
> et dire que certains linux tournent sur une disquette...


Non, mais franchement, ces gars n'ont rien de mieux à foutre que de compter les disquettes ? On va demander à jaipatoukompri de leur dégoter une O.N.G. où se rendre utile, genre Médecins des Blondes ou Tripoteurs Sans Frontières, ça leur fera un souvenir du monde réel.


----------



## kisbizz (25 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non, mais franchement, ces gars n'ont rien de mieux à foutre que de compter les disquettes ? On va demander à jaipatoukompri de leur dégoter une O.N.G. où se rendre utile, genre Médecins des Blondes ou Tripoteurs Sans Frontières, ça leur fera un souvenir du monde réel.



tu n'es que un rabat-joie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> _"Comment ?"_
> Ludwig Von B.


Tiens, Monsieur fait ses courses chez Desproges


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non, mais franchement, ces gars n'ont rien de mieux &#224; foutre que de compter les disquettes ? On va demander &#224; jaipatoukompri de leur d&#233;goter une O.N.G. o&#249; se rendre utile, genre M&#233;decins des Blondes ou Tripoteurs Sans Fronti&#232;res, &#231;a leur fera un souvenir du monde r&#233;el.


un geek, m&#234;me belge reste un geek 

(quoi que un geek belge quand m&#234;me :mouais: enfin on va dire que c'est un geek tout de m&#234;me vu ce que front 242 a r&#233;ussi a faire avec des progs cela doit &#234;tre possible finalement    )


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Est-ce que je suis le seul à trouver ça immensément pathétique ?



il y en a qui n'ont que ça  foutre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y en a qui n'ont que ça  foutre


Toi c'est différent : il ne viendrait jamais à l'idée de dire du mal du seul geek dont je pourrais avoir besoin un jour.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, Monsieur fait ses courses chez Desproges&#8230;



Oh, c'&#233;tait plus un clin d'oeil opportun qu'un pillage.
Et puis, tant qu'&#224; faire ses courses, autant choisir les bonnes boutiques, hein.


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2007)

Leopard est dispo en disquette alors ? 

C'est &#231;a la nouvelle de ce topic ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Leopard est dispo en disquette alors ?
> 
> C'est &#231;a la nouvelle de ce topic ?


Non, la nouvelle de ce topic c'est que Clampin a eu une permission de sortie et qu'il a encore fait des conneries.


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2007)

Bobby va t'il trouver l'url de ce post ? Tirhum nous fera t'il un beau dessin ? Backcat souhaitera t'il la bienvenu et a bient&#244;t sur diff&#233;rents fils ? Patoch plastiquera t'il le topic a coup de cacophonie corse ? Et ED, saura t'il ce qu'est un ordinateur et "l'internet" ?

Nous le saurons dans le prochain &#233;pisode.   


Welcome to Horde TV


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Bobby va t'il trouver l'url de ce post ? Tirhum nous fera t'il un beau dessin ? Backcat souhaitera t'il la bienvenu et a bient&#244;t sur diff&#233;rents fils ? Patoch plastiquera t'il le topic a coup de cacophonie corse ? Et ED, saura t'il ce qu'est un ordinateur et "l'internet" ?
> 
> Nous le saurons dans le prochain &#233;pisode.
> 
> ...


Et Bassman? ex&#233;cutera-t-il son gage?


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2007)

Saluuuuuuuuut!  

Il est bien ce fil moi je trouve.
Il donne &#224; refl&#233;chir.
Bah oui, ils sont cons les d&#233;veloppeurs, ils devraient le faire dans l'autre sens leur truc : avec 7315 DVD, &#236;mag&#236;nez l'OS de foufou qu'on aurait sur nos beaux macintoches.


----------



## kisbizz (26 Octobre 2007)

bobby     

7315 dvd sa va pas non ? :mouais: 
je le mets o&#249; ?  

dans mes recherche d'appart j'ai pas vu d'annonce stipulant   : x pieces + local dvd :hein: :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> bobby
> 
> 7315 dvd sa va pas non ? :mouais:
> *je le mets où ?
> ...



hum, hum.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2007)

*Je pense &#224; un truc soudainement*
puisque que backcat est parti, &#231;a laisse une place de modo libre pour clampin non ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

Et en cartes perforées ?

Ah voilà un beau challenge pour occuper le long week-end de la Toussaint où on ne sait jamais quoi foutre !!!

Merci qui ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Octobre 2007)

Merci Pooooooonk


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et en cartes perforées ?...


on ne dévie pas du sujet s'il vous plait  :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (26 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et en cartes perforées ?



Je me posais la même question.


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et en cartes perforées ?



et en cailloux?  ben oui on peu coder en binaire avec des cailloux ! comment je prend la porte ? je ne vous permet pas


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> et en cailloux?  ben oui on peu coder en binaire avec des cailloux ! comment je prend la porte ? je ne vous permet pas


Moi je trouve &#231;a pas con.
Et en PonkHead, tiens?
On peut aussi non? 
1, PonkHead
0, pas de ponkHead

ca ferait combien de kilos de PonkHead pour leopard?
Hein?
Alors?


----------



## Nobody (26 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça pas con.
> Et en PonkHead, tiens?
> On peut aussi non?
> 1, PonkHead
> ...



Disons pas assez.

Par contre, en kilos de Renneman, ça ferait trop.


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Welcome to Horde TV



Sont disponibles en VHS les épisodes ?


----------



## Nobody (26 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Sont disponibles en VHS les épisodes ?



Tu n'es pas encore passée aux DVD avec ta nouvelle TV?


----------



## Grug (26 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Sont disponibles en VHS les épisodes ?


pas encore, mais les chronophotographies (au g&#233;latinobromure) vont bient&#244;t &#234;tre r&#233;&#233;dit&#233;e.


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Sont disponibles en VHS les &#233;pisodes ?


C'est quoi une VHS?


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est quoi une VHS?



VHS


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> VHS


woooow, comment qu'elle est riche la mado!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir!

Ouais oué.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Patoch plastiquera t'il le topic a coup de cacophonie corse ?



'Tain, j'peux pas!!!!... Un coup de froid et je me retrouve tout enrou&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain, j'peux pas!!!!... Un coup de froid et je me retrouve tout enroué...


Si ça peut aider, je dois pouvoir trouver un ou deux chants de bergers béarnais. Dans le genre casse-*******s, depuis les Corses et le biniou breton, on a pas fait mieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si ça peut aider, je dois pouvoir trouver un ou deux chants de bergers béarnais. Dans le genre casse-*******s, depuis les Corses et le biniou breton, on a pas fait mieux.



Lance-toi, petit pâtre... Je te cède temporairement le © sur le 7 gras italique rouge...  

*FORZA U DOCEVILLU!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

*Dèixa l'aulhada
La vacada
La cavalada
La crabada
Dèixa-las pèixer que s'at viran
Arrés las te panaràn pas
Non te'n des tant per acò
Ça-i !
Jo que'm devegi
Ça-i !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

:love: :love: :love: 

C'est aussi beau et hermétique que du Corse...


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2007)

Merci Doc 





Allez pour accompagner mon Doc, un peu de gallo :

*M&#225; th&#233;imse chuig &#225;irn&#233;al is rince is sp&#243;rt.
Chuig aonach is r&#225;sa&#237;'s gach cruinni&#250; dan ts&#243;rt,
M&#225; t&#237;m daoine s&#250;gach's m&#225; bh&#237;m s&#250;gach leo,
0, cad &#233; sin don t&#233; nach mbaineann sin d&#243; ?

M&#225; t&#237;m daoine s&#250;gach's m&#225; bh&#237;m s&#250;gach leo,
0, cad &#233; sin don t&#233; nach mbaineann sin d&#243; ?
M&#225; t&#237;m daoine s&#250;gach's m&#225; bh&#237;m s&#250;gach leo,
0, cad &#233; sin don t&#233; nach mbaineann sin d&#243; ?

M&#225; th&#233;im'na coille craobha&#237;, 'cruinni&#250; sm&#233;ara n&#243; cn&#243;,
'Bhaint ulla de gh&#233;aga n&#243; bhuachailleacht b&#243; ;
M&#225; sh&#237;nim seal uaire faoi chrann' deanamh s&#243;
0, cad &#233; sin don t&#233; nach mbaineann sin d&#243; ?...

Chuaigh m&#233; chun aonaigh is dbiol m&#233; mo bh&#243;
Ar ch&#250;ig phunta airgid's ar gin&#237; bhu&#237; &#243;ir;
M&#225; &#243;laim an t-airgead's m&#225; bhronnaim an t-&#243;r...
0, cad &#233; sin don t&#233; nach mbaineann sin d&#243; ?...

Deir daoine go bhfuil m&#233; gan rath is gan d&#243;igh,
Gan earra n&#225; ead&#225;il, gan b&#243;lacht n&#243; st&#243;r,
M&#225; t&#225; mise s&#225;sta' mo ch&#243;nai i gcr&#243;...
0, cad &#233; sin don t&#233; nach mbaineann sin d&#243; ?...*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> C'est aussi beau et hermétique que du Corse...


Ah, mais attends, j'ai ça aussi :

*Bèth cèu de Pau 
Quoan te tournarey bede ? 
Quey tant soufert despuch qui tey quitat. 
Si-m cau mouri chens te tourna rebede 
Adiu, bèth cèu, taurey pla regretat. 
Quauri boulut, Bearn canta ta gloère 
Mes nou pouts pas, car que souy trop malau 
Moun Diu, moun Diu ! (bis) 
Lechat me bede encoère (bis) 
Lou cèu de Pau , lou cèu de Pau.(bis)

Gé, quèri soul dens ma triste crampete 
A respira lou perfum deu printemps 
Quoan tout du cop, ue praube irounglete, 
Pousse u gran crit e puch en mème tems 
U esparbè cour sus la beroujine 
Say, say  taci, jou nou tharey pas mau ! 
Rentre dehens, que parleram praubine (bis) 
Deu cèude Pau deu cèu de Pau.(bis)

Quas tu pensat, la mie praube amigue 
De biadja soule, chens nat secours ? 
Repause drin, de courre que fatigue, 
Aci, nas pas à cranhe lous autours 
Perque trembla ? 
Ben nes pas presounère 
Que pods parti si ney pas ço qui-t cau 
Repren toun bol, ben boultiga leugère (bis) 
Au cèude Pau au cèu de Pau. (bis)

Mes, que ten bas, beroje messadjère 
Adiu, adiu ! Chens tu quem bau mouri. 
Car lou boun Diu enta d'eth que mapère 
Douma, belheu nou serey mes aci. 
Puchque ten bas, ben- t-en ta la mountanhe 
Ben ha toun niet debach nouste pourtau 
Quauras de tout, ta tu e ta coumpanhe 
Au cèu de Pau, au cèu de Pau (bis)*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Messieurs ; je sens qu'avec nous l'Europe des régions va faire un grand pas en avant sur MacG... :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (28 Octobre 2007)

Après ça on s'étonne qui en à des "ceusses" qui posent des bombes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Après ça on s'étonne qui en à des "ceusses" qui posent des bombes.



Oui... DTC...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Messieurs ; je sens qu'avec nous l'Europe des régions va faire un grand pas en avant sur MacG... :love:


Be parlas plan lo mei amic ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Be parlas plan lo mei amic ! :love:



Ti ringrazziu, amicu...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les langues romanes, c'est qu'on s'y retrouve toujours...


Note que je peux tout aussi bien laisser s'exprimer ma moiti&#233; basque (et l&#224;, c'est plus coton)&#8230;

*Sor lekia &#252;tzirik gazte nintzalarik,
Parisen sarth&#252; nintzan korajez betherik.
Plaserez gose eta b&#252;rian hart&#252;rik
behar niala alagera bizi...
Bostetan geroztik,
nigar egiten dit
Xiberua zuri.

Agur Xiberua,
bazter g&#252;zietako xokhorik eijerrena!
Agur sor lekhia,
zuri ditit ene ametsik goxuenak,
bihotzan erditik
bostetan elki deiatadaz&#252;t hasperena:
Z&#252; &#252;tzi geroztik,
bizi niz trixterik,
abandonat&#252;rik,
ez beita herririk
Parisez besterik
z&#252; bezelakorik.

Palazio ederretan gira alojatzen
Eta seg&#252;r goratik aide freska hartzen
Gai&#241; behera soginik betziat &#252;d&#252;ritzen
Orhiga&#241;en nizala agitzen
Bena ez dira heben
Bazterrak berdatzen
Txoriak kantazten&#161;*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

C'est sûr... Là je manque cruellement de repères...


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2007)

Mille bordels !...
Pas finie, toute cette prose vernaculaire ?!....


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)

mon cher PATOCHMAN .....

 compatriote de la meme glace (meme si ce n'est pas le meme parfum )
est que c'est possible d'avoir une traduc de toutes les ecritures rouges de cette page ? 

je te remercie infiniment :love:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Octobre 2007)

Bon, qui se d&#233;voue pour l'Alsacien ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mon cher PATOCHMAN .....
> 
> compatriote de la meme glace (meme si ce n'est pas le meme parfum )
> est que c'est possible d'avoir une traduc de toutes les ecritures rouges de cette page ?
> ...



Tu m'excuseras, cara mia, mais j'ai une bouffe en famille... Je file...

Pour t'aider, cependant...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bon, qui se dévoue pour l'Alsacien ?


Ah oui, mais nous on parle de _vraies_ langues, pas des variantes régionales


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah oui, mais nous on parle de _vraies_ langues, pas des variantes régionales



   ... Tu me coupes l'herbe sous le pied...


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu m'excuseras, cara mia, mais j'ai une bouffe en famille... Je file...



et je ne suis pas invitée ?????   






pas grave....j'attends mon traiteur personel qui doit debarquer bientot avec le repas pret !!!


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah oui, mais nous on parle de _vraies_ langues, pas des variantes régionales


Ah, le béarnais en fait partie ?!...
Ne reste plus que le flamand, alors...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah oui, mais nous on parle de _vraies_ langues, pas des variantes régionales



Bah, le Corse, c'est un genre de créole italien, non ?


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)

pour l'alsacien c'est loupé mon cher fredintosh .....
et puis avec  mon accent je n'ose pas imaginer ce que  ça pourrait donner  :affraid:      



mais je veux bien te le "chanter" dans une autre langue si je trouve un traduc approprié


----------



## fredintosh (28 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> pour l'alsacien c'est loupé mon cher fredintosh .....
> et puis avec  mon accent je n'ose pas imaginer ce que  ça pourrait donner  :affraid:


Bon, ben, vous l'aurez voulu (ou pas) :

_*Der Hans im Schnokeloch, hett alles was er will
Un was er hett des well er nitt, 
Un was er will des hett er nitt,
Der Hans im Schnokeloch, hett alles was er will

Der Hans im Schnokeloch, saat alles was er will
Un was er saat des denkt er nitt
Un was er denkt der saat er nitt !
Der Hans im Schnokeloch, saat alles was er will

Der Hans im Schnokeloch, düet alles was er will
Un was er düet des soll er nitt
Un was er soll des düet er nitt
Der Hans im Schnokeloch, düet alles was er will

Der Hans im Schnokeloch, kann alles was er will
Un was er kann des macht er nitt
Un was er macht gerot im nitt
Der Hans im Schnokeloch, kann alles was er will

Der Hans im Schnokeloch, geht anne, wo er will
Un wo er isch do bliebt er nitt
Un wo er bliebt do g'fallt's em nitt
Der Hans im Schnokeloch, geht anne, wo er will*_


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bon, qui se dévoue pour l'Alsacien ?



*D'r Hans em Schnokaloch hèt àlles wàs er well
Un wàs er hèt dàs well er net 
Un wàs er well dàs hèt'r net 
D'r Hans em Schnokaloch hèt àlles wàs er well*
*D'r Hans em Schnokaloch sàgt àlles wàs er well
Un wàs er sàgt dàs dangt'r net 
Un wàs er dangt dàs sàgt'r net 
D'r Hans em Schnokaloch sàgt àlles wàs er well*
*D'r Hans em Schnokaloch düet àlles wàs er well
Un wàs er soll dàs düet er net 
D'r Hans em Schnokaloch düet àlles wàs er well*
*D'r Hans em Schnokaloch kàt àlles wàs er well 
Un wàs er kàt dàs màcht'r net 
Un wàs er màcht gerot ehm net 
D'r Hans em Schnokaloch kàt àlles wàs er well*
*D'r Hans em Schnokaloch goht àna wo'n er well
Un wo'n er esch do blibt'r net 
Un wo'n er blibt do g'fàllt's ehm net 
D'r Hans em Schnokaloch goht àna wo n'r well*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, le béarnais en fait partie ?!...


Euh Comment dire ?


----------



## Nobody (28 Octobre 2007)

Faut croire qu'il n'existe qu'une seule chanson en alsacien...


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Euh Comment dire ?


Je m'en vais de ce pas modifier cet article !...


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bah, le Corse, c'est un genre de créole italien, non ?



Exactement. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je comprends à peu près tout ce que dit PATOCHMAN


----------



## fredintosh (28 Octobre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Faut croire qu'il n'existe qu'une seule chanson en alsacien...



Tu remarqueras qu'il y a des variantes entre la version de Grug et la mienne.

Prononciation Bas-Rhinoise ou Haut-Rhinoise, sans doute. 

Edit : ou plut&#244;t, pronociation urbaine ou rurale. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Euh Comment dire ?


Boaf...
Je suis un bâtard pure race...  
De plusieurs "endroits" et de nulle part en même temps...
Au gré du hasard...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Euh Comment dire ?


J'aime beaucoup le drapeau.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Octobre 2007)

La rubrique culture est aussi vachement riche.


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu remarqueras qu'il y a des variantes entre la version de Grug et la mienne.
> 
> Prononciation Bas-Rhinoise ou Haut-Rhinoise, sans doute.
> 
> Edit : ou plut&#244;t, pronociation urbaine ou rurale. :rateau:


ben oui, rechtw&#233;ckser, c'est une langue , du coup, y'a des patois


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Euh Comment dire ?


un bijou d'imagination :love:

presque trop beau pour &#234;tre vrai, Bayrou, saint josse, marcel amont et bertrand cantat, c'est sur que culturellement, c'est exceptionnel ce canton


----------



## Nobody (28 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> un bijou d'imagination :love:
> 
> presque trop beau pour être vrai, Bayrou, saint josse, marcel amont et bertrand cantat, c'est sur que culturellement, c'est exceptionnel ce canton



Ça y est. Ils se mettent sur la gueule. On se croirait en Belgique: Wallons vs Flamands.


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> &#199;a y est. Ils se mettent sur la gueule. On se croirait en Belgique: Wallons vs Flamands.



Ben oui, une bonne guerre Alsace/Bearn enflammera toute l'hexagone, et on pourra enfin rendre la Corse aux italiens&#8230;



:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> un bijou d'imagination :love:
> 
> presque trop beau pour &#234;tre vrai, Bayrou, saint josse, marcel amont et bertrand cantat, c'est sur que culturellement, c'est exceptionnel ce canton


Forts d'avoir donn&#233; &#224; la France son plus grand monarque (Henri III de Navarre, votre Henri IV), &#224; l'Europe deux dynasties (les Bourbons et les Bernadotte), d'avoir &#233;t&#233; le berceau de familles illustres (les Plant&#233;, les Reclus&#8230, de n'avoir jamais c&#233;d&#233; ni face au Royaume de France ni face &#224; celui d'Angleterre, d'avoir recueilli et accueilli des po&#232;tes (Vigny, Musset, Hugo, Jammes&#8230, je crois que nous sommes parfaitement en mesure de vous dire merde. 

En outre, le ciel est bleu, le vin est bon, les femmes sont belles et les hommes bien b&#226;tis&#8230; Autant dire que s'il n'est _bon bec_ que de Paris, il n'est bon sens que de B&#233;arn. _F&#233;bus Aban !_

Na. :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Forts d'avoir donn&#233; &#224; la France son plus grand monarque (Henri III de Navarre, votre Henri IV), &#224; l'Europe deux dynasties (les Bourbons et les Bernadotte), d'avoir &#233;t&#233; le berceau de familles illustres (les Plant&#233;, les Reclus&#8230, de n'avoir jamais c&#233;d&#233; ni face au Royaume de France ni face &#224; celui d'Angleterre, d'avoir recueilli et accueilli des po&#232;tes (Vigny, Musset, Hugo, Jammes&#8230, je crois que nous somme parfaitement en mesure de vous dire merde.
> 
> En outre, le ciel est bleu, le vin est bon, les femmes sont belles et les hommes bien b&#226;tis&#8230; Autant dire que s'il n'est _bon bec_ que de Paris, il n'est bon sens que de B&#233;arn. _F&#233;bus Aban !_
> 
> Na. :love:


L'office du tourisme des r&#233;gions en d&#233;sh&#233;rence vous remercie de votre contribution.
Nous ne manquerons pas de faire appel &#224; vous pour tenter de revaloriser l'image d'autre cantons oubli&#233;s.

Veuillez agr&#233;er l'assurance.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> L'office du tourisme des régions en déshérence vous remercie de votre contribution.
> Nous ne manquerons pas de faire appel à vous pour tenter de revaloriser l'image d'autre cantons oubliés.
> 
> Veuillez agréer l'assurance.


Très honnêtement, j'aime assez l'idée d'appartenir à un canton oublié du monde et de ses papiers gras. J'aime assez qu'on croie venir en Pays basque quand on descend à Biarritz ou venir en Béarn si l'on descend à Pau. Il y a des paysages qu'on aime pas voir souillés de touristes. J'y promène des amis, des amours, et personne d'autre. Les autres, les plages des Landes (au mieux) ou de la flaque méditerranéenne sont assez assez bonnes pour eux.


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Très honnêtement, j'aime assez l'idée d'appartenir à un canton oublié du monde et de ses papiers gras. J'aime assez qu'on croie venir en Pays basque quand on descend à Biarritz ou venir en Béarn si l'on descend à Pau. Il y a des paysages qu'on aime pas voir souillés de touristes. J'y promène des amis, des amours, et personne d'autre. Les autres, les plages des Landes (au mieux)


Tout à fait d'accord  



> ou de la flaque méditerranéenne sont assez assez bonnes pour eux.


Tout à fait pas d'accord :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les autres, les plages des Landes (au mieux) ou de la flaque méditerranéenne sont assez assez bonnes pour eux.




Ouais!
Tous les touristes en Corse!


----------



## naas (28 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais!
> Tous les touristes en Corse!



A solenzara !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Tout à fait pas d'accord :hein:


Je m'attendais bien un peu à ce que cela fasse réagir 
Néanmoins, il faut bien admettre que si l'on veut voir l'océan, le vrai, celui avec des vagues et des marées puissantes, avec des falaises et des embruns, il vaut mieux prendre la route de l'Atlantique que celle de la Méditerranée (berceau de la civilisation, dépotoir de son achèvement).


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Octobre 2007)

Et sa planche de surf


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et sa planche de surf


Ou ses skis. Avant de s'abîmer dans l'Atlantique, nos Pyrénées gardent des charmes (notamment pour les amateurs de telemark, à Gourette ou la Pierre-Saint-Martin). Heureusement, là encore, le vulgaire préférera les Alpes.


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *D'r Hans em Schnokaloch hèt àlles wàs er well
> .......*



depuis quand t'es alsacien toi ?    


et au lieu d'ecrire des choses  qui personne comprend tu n'as pas un ou deux  trucs a me faire ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais!
> Tous les touristes en Corse!



Et ta mère en tongues!


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta mère en tongues!


Kessila lui avec les tongues ?


----------



## Nobody (28 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta m&#232;re en tongues!



L'&#233;tait pas bon, le repas en famille? C'&#233;tait pas du poisson ou alors il &#233;tait pas terrible:
"Apr&#232;s un bon poisson, vous supportez tout, m&#234;me votre famille."
Oscar Wilde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> L'était pas bon, le repas en famille? C'était pas du poisson ou alors il était pas terrible:
> "Après un bon poisson, vous supportez tout, même votre famille."
> Oscar Wilde



[Edit]... Non, rien... :mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)

haaa non !!!!!!   

avant de manger le poisson laissez lui le temp de me repondre    



........après  .....est que c'est bon un poisson rouge en friture?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> haaa non !!!!!!
> 
> avant de manger le poisson laissez lui le temp de me repondre
> 
> ...



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: ... Quand on pense que leur espérance de vie à ELLES est encore plus longue...


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je m'attendais bien un peu &#224; ce que cela fasse r&#233;agir&#8230;
> N&#233;anmoins, il faut bien admettre que si l'on veut voir l'oc&#233;an, le vrai, celui avec des vagues et des mar&#233;es puissantes, avec des falaises et des embruns, il vaut mieux prendre la route de l'Atlantique que celle de la M&#233;diterran&#233;e (berceau de la civilisation, d&#233;potoir de son ach&#232;vement).


Par avis de grand frais, uniquement... 
L'oc&#233;an avec sa puissance d&#233;mesur&#233;e...
La mer du Nord avec sa furie d&#233;vastatrice... :love:
La _mare nostrum_ et son clapot, pffff....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> La mare nostrum et son clapot, pffff....



Ouais, on sait, on sait... L'absolu &#224; la port&#233;e de hordes de culs blancs... :mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)

arrete de faire la tete mon patouchet  


dis ......t'es pas content que je viens chez toi pour mes prochaines vacances ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> arrete de faire la tete mon patouchet



*Tu aimerais*
toucher Patoch ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> dis ......t'es pas content que je viens chez toi pour mes prochaines vacances ?



Puuuurééééééée! Il me sera tout arrivé dans ma chienne de vie!... :mouais:


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Par avis de grand frais, uniquement...
> L'oc&#233;an avec sa puissance d&#233;mesur&#233;e...
> La mer du Nord avec sa furie d&#233;vastatrice... :love:
> La _mare nostrum_ et son clapot, pffff....



Et si tu veux faire des brochettes sur la plage avec un bouteille de ros&#233; entre copains, tu y va avec des moufles, des parka &#224; ton ocean ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Et si tu veux faire des brochettes sur la plage avec un bouteille de ros&#233; entre copains, tu y va avec des moufles, des parka &#224; ton ocean ?


Biffin...


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Biffin...



comprends pas :mouais: 


> Biffin : dans l'Armée de Terre, soldat de l'infanterie. Dans les autres armées, désigne tout soldat de l'Armée de Terre


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> comprends pas :mouais:


Ne quitte surtout pas la terre ferme...


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ne quitte surtout pas la terre ferme...



La c'est d&#233;finitif je comprends pas :rateau:


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> La c'est d&#233;finitif je comprends pas :rateau:


&#231;a doit &#234;tre la pastis


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2007)

Si c'est LA pastis, tout va bien, j'avais peur qu'il s'agisse de LE pastis.


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> La c'est définitif je comprends pas :rateau:


Ben voui...
En dehors du Littré ou de l'Héraldique, c'est plus difficile... 
Mais c'est bien de savoir trouver les définitions...


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Si c'est LA pastis, tout va bien, j'avais peur qu'il s'agisse de LE pastis.


dis donc nounours quand est ce que tu vas courir nu dans la neige ?


----------



## unizu carn (29 Octobre 2007)

Tout &#231;a est d&#233;finitivement et litt&#233;ralement &#233;sot&#233;rique. :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> dis donc nounours quand est ce que tu vas courir nu dans la neige ?



Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles


----------



## Nephou (29 Octobre 2007)

Cest en effet définitif jespère que vous avez au moins passé un bon moment.


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En outre, *le ciel est bleu*, le vin est bon, *les femmes sont belles* et les hommes bien bâtis Autant dire que s'il n'est _bon bec_ que de Paris, il n'est bon sens que de Béarn. _Fébus Aban !_
> 
> Na. :love:



Pas crédible...


----------

